# Are there any naturally pink fish?



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I put my daughters guppies in my big tank and asked her if she wanted new fish for her tank and she said "YEA! I want a pink fish!" 

I know there are bettas that look pink and glofish that are pink I've got a 6 gallon or a 10 gallon that can go in her room and all the decor and everything for tropical fish.

I was wondering just in case there's no pink bettas or pink glo fish are there any other naturally pink or pinkish fish I could get that could go in either of those tanks? I do have a 20 gallon as well but I may or may not be able to use it depending on if I have enough surface space on her dresser or not so if there are fish that need more room or a bigger school than 5 or 6 fish I might be able to swing that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've seen pink guppies before. Besides that there's bettas (which can be part of a community tank), some cichlids, and then albino fish which may appear pinkish.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I can't stand albino fish to be honest they sort of freak me out. I don't even like my dad's white skirt tetras because I feel like you shouldn't be able to see through a living animal lol
Can cichilids be single fish? I know they aren't schooling fish but I wouldn't want more than one in the 20 gallon I think because I know they aren't exactly friendly and as big as they get I would feel bad having one in the 10 gallon.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Kissing gouramis will eventually outgrow a 10G, but most petstores get pretty small ones that will live in a 10G happily for a year or two. Once it's outgrown your 10G tank, it will be the size folks buy to put in a 55G community of larger fish, so will be easy to sell.

Rosy barbs would also be a good choice. The long-finned variety is especially pretty.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Would she think this one or one like it is pink? He sends a "gift" Betta unless you tell him you'd rather have Betta pellets.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...t=Live_Fish&hash=item3f27ed1ee3#ht_425wt_1048


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Would she think this one or one like it is pink? He sends a "gift" Betta unless you tell him you'd rather have Betta pellets.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...t=Live_Fish&hash=item3f27ed1ee3#ht_425wt_1048


I just got an eye roll because I asked her what color the betta was lol. She rolled her eyes and said orange mom. Ohh the wonder of two year olds. But I like him and with "free" shipping he might end up with us anyways.....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If I had room he'd be with me. But I promised myself only one tank....only one tank...only one tank.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

So I went to all the petsmarts and petcos in town. No pink bettas. There's one fish store that has bettas once in a while so I'll check there tomorrow but if they don't have any she picked this guy. He's another orange dalmatian. I don't know why he's "pink" an the other one wasn't but oh well lol
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropical-Fish-orange-marble-halfmoon-betta-G20-/271252682309?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f27eb7645

I'm probably going to try and use the 20 gallon and try and get some glofish even though they are banned because 
_"We decided to ban the GloFish anyhow. Why? For the three of us who voted no, it was a decision based on values. Moving a gene from one species to an entirely different species is an awesome display of human ingenuity and power over nature and should not be done for trivial purposes." _

That sounds like because we can. They have zebra danios in the stores so banning the glofish is pointless. I want purple ones and maybe a couple african dwarf frogs since I think she would like that.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

glofish are zebra danios, so they do need a tank that's at least 30 inches long. they're pretty ridiculously active, even in my 29 gallon tank, so that's something to think about.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What's nice about this seller (besides the gift Betta) is he guarantees live arrival with Priority shipping. So many insist on $35 to ensure the same.

As for the color difference? Who understands young minds? Not even the young.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I'm only getting 5 not a huge school. And it's a 20 long so they should be ok. It's literally a bright color tank. Blue, turquoise, and white mixed gravel, bright unnaturally colored fake plants, a bright pink and purple princess castle. It hurts me to look at it but she loves it lol.

I'm debating the gift betta lol I have the room but I'm picky about my bettas colors and I don't want to be like hey I know you give a gift betta so can it be one of these colors. I would feel like an ungrateful twit.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

*This is my "gift"*

This is what he sent me: Little Willie


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pink Convicts are pink, and little, and if you get only one they won't be entirely devilspawn. lol


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Aha so If I were to get a pink convict what could I keep with it? I've never ever thought about keeping cichlids.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you could always do a pair of pink cons in a 10, I hear they're worse than rabbits lol


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Oh my god and I've had rabbits I know how that works! If they eat their babies though that would probably freak her out. I'll have to think about that lol


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

You can't keep Convicts with any other fish, you could do a species tank but Convicts are very aggressive once a bond is formed. Especially during breeding time, it will take out fish three times its size, with ease.

It's best to buy them in a pair, and they're usually sold that way. They don't eat their fry I believe, they're a species where you can really see fish being parents, they take care of their fry quite well.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

idk, just pointing out that my one single danio, left over from a school of about 15 i had, still zips back and forth along my 30 inch tank like nobody's business, but I guess if you're comfortable with it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LizbethDawn said:


> Oh my god and I've had rabbits I know how that works! If they eat their babies though that would probably freak her out. I'll have to think about that lol


I've had a doe determined to practice abstinence before. Never had that issue with cons or gupps! lol


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

djembekah said:


> idk, just pointing out that my one single danio, left over from a school of about 15 i had, still zips back and forth along my 30 inch tank like nobody's business, but I guess if you're comfortable with it.


A 20 gallon long is 30 inches, and I'm very comfortable with the space especially with just them, one betta, and two frogs it's about 50% stocked so they won't be running into other fish constantly.



Micho said:


> You can't keep Convicts with any other fish, you could do a species tank but Convicts are very aggressive once a bond is formed. Especially during breeding time, it will take out fish three times its size, with ease.
> 
> It's best to buy them in a pair, and they're usually sold that way. They don't eat their fry I believe, they're a species where you can really see fish being parents, they take care of their fry quite well.


Hmm maybe they wouldn't be so good. I think she would like having the different types of fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If they don't have to be pink, Panda Guppies are awfully cute. I recently received eight males (no babies, thank you very much). Pygmy Cories are cute, too, and always busy grazing for food.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

She just really wants a pink fish and I want to get her what she asked for. If I were to bring home any fish she would be happy but I just thought it would be nice to get what she asked for. I haven't seen pygmy corys before but I did see some of these emerald green corys today and they were HUGE. I did not know corys could get that big.

ETA: I just googled the pygmy corys and they look like cuter versions of otos lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know; that's why I got Pygmy...they only get about an inch long. There are pink Guppies and you could get all males.

http://search.aol.com/aol/image?s_it=topsearchbox.imageDetails&v_t=wscreen50-bb&q=pink+guppies


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

LizbethDawn said:


> She just really wants a pink fish and I want to get her what she asked for. If I were to bring home any fish she would be happy but I just thought it would be nice to get what she asked for. I haven't seen pygmy corys before but I did see some of these emerald green corys today and they were HUGE. I did not know corys could get that big.


Yeah pink fish are not that easy to find, unless you can find some pink GloFish. Other than that I think any other pink fish out there is out of question due to the compatibility issues/tank sizes you have. I've actually never even seen a pink Betta to be honest. 

But if she doesn't mind, I agree with Russell, Pygmy Cories are absolutely adorable and they grow as big as 1.5", not very big. You could easily keep 10 of them in a 10g.  

They shoal very tightly, but you'll have to change the substrate to sand or a fine gravel because like most cories rough substrate like gravel will hurt their barbels.

@Russel Didn't know pink guppies existed, looks very, unnatural. Haha, but if you can buy them online, they would do fine in a 10g with other fish for sure.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

When I googled pink guppies for sale the only ones that truly looked pink were in Australia and the UK. Just my luck lol

Yea you guys should have seen me when she asked for a pink fish I knew I was in for it lol. I found some purple glofish for sale online and they look more pink or magenta than purple so I guess we'll see if they ship them to me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you check AquaBid? There may even be some on eBay that are close to pink.

BTW, I posted the picture of Little Willie so you'd see he doesn't send junk gift Bettas.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I did check both aquabid and ebay when I was looking for bettas on those sites earlier. I wasn't concerned that he would send me junk I'm just lame about colors lol for example I'm not a fan of solid reds or those mustard gas that have a brownish body. Willie is super pretty and I think they have a male sibling of his for sale who was one of the ones I pulled when I asked my daughter who she wanted.

I opened individual windows and made them small enough that she only saw the pictures and put them all side by side and said ok which one do you want. I had some of the pinky purples and a couple blues and marbles and she picked the orange one and said I want the pink one so unless that other store that wasn't open today has one that is like PINK we'll just get him because I like him a lot too


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This guy on Aquabid doesn't have them for sale but in the description says he has a line of pink. He's in the US. Maybe you could email him. That's how I got my male-only Panda Guppies; all Aquabid listed were pairs or trios.

Hope the LFS has some pink ones she likes. Certainly cheaper!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1376174885


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Oh! Those came up when I did the search but I was like well those aren't pink and closed it before I read the description. I'll email him in the am I need to sleep I have to go do a bunch of stuff for the new job tomorrow. Thanks for everyones help today and if anyone else comes along with something that would work I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

What about this guy?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375865402
Or this one
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376187970


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Both my local petsmart and petsplus has GORGEOUS glofish. Have you checked them out? Or what about painted glass fish? I am IN LOVE with them. My mom doesn't think they look natural but they come in a lot of pretty vibrant colors.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If your daughter wants a snail, there are pink Ramshorns, too.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Glofish are illegal in California so I have to get them through other means by either getting them online an hoping they'll just be sent to me or going out of state and bringing them back.
How fast do ramshorns reproduce? I've only ever had nerites because they can't reproduce in fresh water.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

if you overfeed, they'll pop out all kinds of babies, but compared to my malaysian trumpet snails, my ramshorns are very modest breeders, lol.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Hmm. How big do they get? If they're the kind of snail where you have to have more than one to have babies maybe I'll just get one if i'ts a good size.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

The first one didn't work but the second one did. He's very pretty but I'm not a fan of buying from outside the US unless it's something I really need. She's still saying that orange guy is pink so we'll just get him and a few tank mates.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

We're going to Idaho for a family reunion and on the way back I'm going to be stopping at a pet store probably in Vegas and getting the glofish and bringing them back. Everyone and their cousin has ferrets I can have a few glofish lol 

So if everything goes as planned we'll have that orange dalmatian betta, 5 or 6 purple glofish, 2 african dwarf frogs and maybe a pink ramshorn in the 20 gallon.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

You could go saltwater! It's not much more difficult than FW. And cooler looking fish!

http://fishbreeds.net/basslet/


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I've honestly considered it but I've heard that basically all I can have in a 20 gallon is a mantis shrimp because saltwater fish need more space. I wanted a pair of clown fish and I was basically told I'm a horrible person for wanting to keep two clownfish in a 20 gallon.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

That's not necessarily true, there are some species who can be kept in a 20 gallon. If it were a 30 gal or more, you'd have more options though. 

http://www.fishlore.com/saltwaterfish.htm


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with Shannonpwns, there's PLENTY of "Nano" tank species that are available in the pet trade.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Corals come in all different colours too...


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

My issue with saltwater is everything is way more expensive so if I end up killing off a whole tank because I'm new at this that's a whole lot of money down the drain.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Live rock and live sand aren't that expensive, at least it didn't use to be. My LFS sells salt water at 50 cents a gallon. Then just start with fake corals and plants and whatever fish, and add more later once you get the hang of it. That's what I did years ago. My first SW tank was a 20 gal seahorse tank. It says seahorses need 55 gallons or more, but that's bs. Some seahorses are tiny and I never had a problem with my tank. Of course later I did upgrade cause I got really into it.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I'll have to see what the prices are at the fish store here. I didn't even know it existed until my friend mentioned it the other day. The only freshwater fish they have are bettas lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I always bought the boxes of salt and made my own saltwater.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I was lazy, so I just bought it lol. After the initial set up, it wasn't bad having to pay for the WCs, I had 4 5 gallon jugs just for the water, and Id just keep them filled for when I needed it. 

SW tanks are a lot of fun, except the time I found a HUGE 18 inch bristle worm was living in my live rock. That was a pain to get rid of haha. Since they only come out in the dark. Creepy things haha. 

But it's really neat because stuff will start growing from your live rock, like sponges and corals if you're lucky!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

i have a pink rostail hm, but he likes to bit his tail =/


















this is him when his tail is full, he lets it grow back and then bite it a bit and lets it grow back.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh that must be frustrating :/

I did find one pink betta today. The kicker was he was 100% covered in white fuzz. I don't know how he was still alive but I couldn't take him knowing I'm going to be out of town for the next 4 days.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

That's a shame about the poor guy. But it's good you passed. Your little girl doesn't need the heartbreak and your tanks don't need the contamination.

If you can't find any closer, I have pink rams. If you have just one, they won't reproduce. But you have to get a little one - smaller than a pea - or else it will already be pregnant. (when 2 ramshorns mate, they both come away pregnant)

But honestly, to get the population explosion I want, I have to really over feed them. And keep them in their own tank, or a fry tank, because most fish will eat the hatchlings. And if you do get a lot, they are really beautiful, and everyone who sees them in person wants them, so it's not a problem.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

You could try Rosy Red minnows. They are also cheap, $1 or less per fish.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

And they get along with most Bettas.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I got an orange betta and some glofish from Utah. Two of the glofish didn't make it so when I get paid in two days I'm gonna grab some regular danios to maintain the school and the dwarf frogs.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Not sure if you're still looking for pink fish, this guys sells 'pingu'(pink with black/bronze belly) guppies in pairs or trios:

there are also these:
Magenta


----------

